# Review of "Continuous Hatch 'N Feeder" (Brine Shrimp Corral)



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

As seen here: Continuous Hatch 'N Feeder

Okay... I bought several of these back when they were $20 each at my LFS, but we moved and didn't raise any more baby angel fish until now... so here is the review...

*Pros:*

1. Just place in tank with bubbler, add salt, eggs, and boom! 

2. You can keep adding eggs to the hatcher for about 7-10 days before you need to remove it and rinse it out. (If you need definite continuous feed, I would recomend starting another hatcher 1-2 days before removing the first.)

3. It doesn't release salt or egg shells into your aquarium while keeping you from having to rinse off brine shrimp from a hatchery.

4. The brine shrimp swim right out into your fishies waiting mouths, so you don't have to worry about feeding your baby fish multiple times a day.

5. It doesn't require special (and expensive) pre-mixed brine shrimp packs. You can buy eggs anywhere and use _non-iodized _table salt.

6. Since it is placed inside your tank, the hatcher stays at the same temp as your tank does and doesn't get too hot or cold.

*Cons:*

1. If your tank water is poor, the hatcher will mat and clog with fungus and not function properly. This can also happen if you have fungus source in your tank from fungus infected fish eggs. (This can be over-come easily by using a fungus treatment/preventative safe for fish eggs in your tank water.)

2. You need at least a 8-10 inch deep tank to use the hatcher, so standard rectangular 2.5g tanks are too short.

3. Hatcher needs to be removed from tank when doing water changes, or it will risk releasing salt water and brine eggs/shells into your tank as the water level drops. (This can be over-come by vacuuming your tank with air line, and adding water with air line at the same time to keep near the same water level, or in larger tanks, carefully lowering and raising the hatcher while doing water changes.)

4. You need to have or purchase an air pump, and probably a split valve to regulate the air flow... (this is very recomended since a second hatcher is a good idea to add before removing the first).

5. For fully _continuous_ hatching, you need to get two and start one a day or two before removing the other for cleaning.

*My Notes:*

1. I love the design... it is very easy to use and provides a great source of continual food through-out the day for my baby fish.

2. A 'floating' design would be a great improvement to allow easier water changes while providing a constant water level for the hatcher. This could probably be 'rigged' by adding a styrafoam float tightly fitted at the 'water line' to it, and possibly a weight to the bottom to reduce risk of tippage.

*Over all, I give it: 4 Stars (out of 5)*


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

good info...thanks!


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

How does the brine shrimp swim out while keeping the salt and water separated?


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Salt water being heavier than fresh water, it stays lower in the chamber, while the brine shrimp swim up into the fresh water towards light. (The exit is clear plastic and lets in more light than the brown tinted sides, so they swim into the light and get eaten.)

My baby angels are waiting right at the exit for the shrimpies to come out.


----------

